# Pictures from my facebook page! I have a full crew and $15.00 for full detail



## Liz's Boat Detail (Feb 9, 2011)

More pictures to come! Thank you again, Liz


----------



## slayerextreme (Jan 10, 2012)

I'll take it...put me down for a FULL detail for $15.00....

hope they accept before they correct the post...hahahaha


----------



## dallis (Nov 15, 2011)

That's an awesome deal. I'm in too. I've got a boat that needs a pros touch. Can I buy one for later this summer?


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm pretty sure it's $15 a FOOT for a full detail, not total haha. Either way, great deal!


----------

